# Premium Channel Premieres: September 2008



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

_Note that I'll update this thread as information becomes available. If you find the information useful, you may wish to subscribe to this thread so you'll receive e-mails as information is added _

*/salute to Starz!'s press office for distributing their information early. Much appreciated!* (and somewhat sad faces and boos towards Showtime and HBO for not getting their information out earlier!)

All Premiere's on Saturdays, unless otherwise noted

Note please that I haven't confirmed that the programs I have listed are actually premiering for the first time on these channels. These programs may have been shown on channels, or on other nites before the dates shown. The information below is just a look at the list of movies and major programs that are upcoming and seem to be showing for the 'first time' (on the network that is shown) on the dates noted.

*HBO*
Touted as HBO's biggies for September: _Chris Rock - Kill the Messenger_; the start of new HBO original series _True Blood_; and the return of HBO original series _Entourage_
=====
September 6 - _Live Free or Die Hard_ (8pm east) - HBO premiere, but has already aired on Cinemax
September 6 - _HBO Boxing After Dark: DIAZ VS. KATSIDIS & JUAREZ VS. BARRIOS_ (10:15pm east)
Sunday, September 7 - _HBO original series: True Blood_ series premiere (8pm east, multiple episodes/pieces airing unil 10pm) runs same night and general time slot for several weeks
Sunday, September 7 - _Entourage: Season premiere_ (10pm east) runs same time slot for several weeks
September 13 - _Michael Clayton_ (8pm east)
September 20 - _American Gangster_ (8pm east)
September 27 - _Bee Movie_ (7:15pm east)
September 27 - _Chris Rock: Kill the Messenger_ (9pm east)
September 27 - _World Championship Boxing: MOSLEY VS. MAYORGA & BERTO VS. FORBES_ (10:30pm east)

*Cinemax*
Touted (in HBO/MAX's July schedule) as Cinemax's biggies for September: _The Bourne Ultimatum_; and _Rendition_[/URL]
=====
Thursday, September 4 - _The Darjeeling Limited_ (8:30pm east) - *thanks to Pablo on finding this one hidden in the sched.*
September 6 - _Oceans 13_ (7:45pm east) Cinemax premiere?, has already aired on HBO
September 6 - _Bourne Ultimatum_ (10pm east)
September 13 - _Rendition_ (10pm east)

-- weak offering for Cinemax for September... only two Saturday 'new' movies for them --

*Starz*
Continuing in September on Starz, every Wednesday night at 10 p.m. (east coast time) the original Starz series *"Martin Lawrence Presents 1st Amendment Stand-up."*
Other highlights for the month include _No Country for Old Men_ (9/13/2008); _We Own the Night_ (9/6/2008); _Across the Universe_ (9/20/2008); _30 Days of Night_ (9/27/2008). In addition there's the "Gridiron Greats" day marathon of football themed movies airing on 9/1/2008 which includes _The Game Plan_, _Gridiron Gang_, _Jerry Maguire_, _Invincible_, and _Remember the Titans_.
=====
Monday September 1 - Football themed movies marathon featuring _The Game Plan_ starring Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Kyra Sedgwick, Roselyn Sanchez (airs at 8:15am east, repeats 9pm east); _Gridiron Gang_ starring Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson, Xzibit, L. Scott Caldwell (10:15am east, repeats 6:45pm east); _Jerry Maguire_ starring Tom Cruise, Cuba "Show Me the Money!" Gooding Jr., Renee Zellweger (12:30pm east); _Invincible_ starring Mark Wahlberg, Greg Kinnear, Elizabeth Banks (3pm east, repeats at 11pm east); and _Remember the Titans_ starring Denzel Washington, Kip Pardue, Will Patton (4:45pm east)
September 6 - _We Own the Night_ starring Joaquin Phoenix, Mark Wahlberg and Eva Mendes (9pm east)
September 13 - _No Country for Old Men_ starring Tommy Lee Jones, Javier Bardem and Josh Brolin (9pm east)
September 20 - _Across the Universe_ starring Evan Rachel Wood, Jo Anderson and Dana Fuchs (9pm east)
September 27 - _30 Days of Night_ starring Josh Hartnett, Ben Foster and Melissa George (9pm east)

Note that *Encore Westerns* will be celebrating the 50th Anniversary of *"The Rifleman"* with a 24 hour marathon on 9/30/2008. The Rifleman is a classic western series starring Chuck Connors, Johnny Crawford and Paul Fix.
Encore Western's six-gun salute for September features Jimmy Stewart. On Sunday, September 14, 2008 starting at 4:30pm (east) there's _The Naked Spur_ starring Stewart, Janet Leigh, Robert Ryan; followed at 6:10pm (east) with _The Cheyenne Social Club_ featuring Stewart, Henry Fonda and Shirley Jones; _How The West Was Won_ at 8pm (east) starring Stewart, Henry Fonda and Gregory Peck; capped off with _Winchester '73_ at 10:35pm (east) with Charles Bronson, Shelley Winters and Dan Duryea.

*Encore Mystery* presents *"Crime Time in Prime Time,"* a lineup of crime movies that plays each night including _Kindergarten Cop_, _Mobsters_, _Consenting Adults_, _Clockers_ and more.

Reminder, not in September, but just before the month starts: *Encore* goes with an outer space theme on Labor Day weekend with a Sci-Fi marathon that will include such films as _Independence Day_, _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_, _Repo Man_, _Stargate_, _Alien_, _Aliens_, _Screamers_, _Robocop 1-3_, _The Abyss_, _Contact_, and _The Faculty_.
In addition, Encore's spotlight for September shines on star actor Nicholas Cage. On Saturday, September 27, 2008 fans can load up on a selection of Cage movies. Starting at 5:40pm (east) there's _The Rock_ with Cage, Sean Connery and Ed Harris; at 8pm (east) _Ghost Rider_ with Cage, Eva Mendes and Sam Elliot; at 10pm (east) _Gone in Sixty Seconds_ with Cage, Angelina Jolie and Giovanni Ribisi; 12am (midnight east) on 9/28/2008 the line-up moves on to _Kiss of Death_ with Cage, David Caruso and Samuel L. Jackson; finishing up at 1:45am (east) on 9/28 with _Leaving Las Vegas_ starring Cage, Elisabeth Shue and Julian Sands.

*Showtime*
Thanks to some (perish the thought) commercials for returning series that Showtime has been running lately we know that the David Duchovny series _Californication_ returns for a new season on Sunday, September 28, 2008. That same night also brings the new season of the hit series _Dexter_.
And, thanks to a gentle kick in the rump from myself to the webmaster types at Showtime, Sho.com finally has the schedule information for September online, at least in the daily schedule. With that information in hand, we can finally start to see what they've go to show us.
=====
Wednesday, September 3 - _Bordertown_ (10pm east) (repeats on Saturday, September 27)
Thursday, September 4 - _Russell Peters: Red, White and Brown_ (10pm east)
September 6 - _Tyler Perry's Daddy's Little Girls_ (8pm east)
September 6 - _10 Items or Less_ (10pm east)
Wednesday, September 10 - _Inside the NFL_ season premiere, **new network** (9pm east) (Repeats at 10pm east on Showtime 2)
Thursday, September 11 - _Comics without Borders: Yoshi Obayashi, Kristeen Von Hagen_ (10pm east)
Thursday, September 18 - _Comics without Borders: Mike Winfield, Shane Mauss_ (10pm east)
Monday, September 22 - _Adrift in Manhattan_ (9pm east) (IMDB information on this movie: here)
Tuesday, September 23 - _I Witness_ (7:45pm east) (repeats on Saturday, September 27)
Thursday, September 25 - _Comics without Borders: Justin Worsham, Dean Edwards_ (10pm east)
Sunday, September 28 - _Dexter_ season premiere (9pm east)
Sunday, September 28 - _Californication_ season 2 premiere (10pm east)

*Boxing/MMA/EliteXC events:*
Thursday, September 4 (Showtime 2) - _ShoBox: The New Generation_ (10pm east)
Friday, September 5 (Showtime 2) - _Showtime Championship Boxing: N. Donaire vs. Darchinyan (R)_ (10pm east)
Tuesday, September 9 - _Showtime Championship Boxing: Vazquez vs. Marquez II (R)_ (9:55pm east)
Thursday, September 11 (Showtime 2) - _ShoBox: -match-up not provided in guide data-_ (10pm east)
Friday, September 12 (Showtime 2) - _ShoBox: The New Generation_ (10pm east)
September 13 - _Showtime Championship Boxing: Campbell vs. Guzman_ (9pm east)
Monday, September 15 (Showtime 2) - _EliteXC: Shamrock vs. Le (R)_
Friday, September 19 (Showtime 2) - _EliteXC: K.J. Noons vs. Edwards (R)_ (10pm east)
September 20 - _EliteXC: 9/20/08_ (10pm east)
Monday, September 22 (Showtime 2) - _EliteXC: Rua vs. Lawler_ (10pm east)

*The Movie Channel*
The Movie Channel continues their *Splatterday* on Saturdays line-up of horror themed films (double feature of horror themed movies on Saturday nites actually).
(If you aren't a horror fan then it seems that The Movie Channel is going to have slim pickin's for you )
=====
September 6 - _The Tripper_ (9:05pm east)
September 13 - _Spirit Trap_ (9pm east)
September 20 - _Snake Island_ (9:05pm east)
September 27 - _Nightwatch_ (9pm east)

Note schedules subject to change. For informational purposes only. Updated as information becomes available. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Any additional updates to this list yet?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

byrdpack said:


> Any additional updates to this list yet?


HBO and Showtime are both pathetic about getting their information up before the next new month has started. There've been more than a few times that they don't have the information for the next new month up until about 2 or 3 days into the new current month, so... expect to see something by the end of the week, but more than likely not much earlier.

I did have an e-mail discussion with someone from Showtime Networks about the issue but he wasn't all that helpful about getting anything out sooner.

For HBO it's about impossible to find information on their public relations front, so I never even made it as far as I had with the Showtime folks.

All part of why I /salute the nice people at Starz! for putting together the information that they do and getting it out as early as possible to the potential viewers.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Well for now you can state that HBO's new series True Blood premieres on September 9: http://www.hbo.com/events/trueblood/

Can't wait!


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Hopefully I'll have time to grab all of the HBO and Showtime info this evening and get a complete listing up for all. Thanks for your patience (and any information you might provide) in the meantime


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I'll add this information from HBO/Cinemax for now and format it nicely later:

HBO highlights for September: Chris Rock - Kill the Messenger; True Blood series premiere (noted by Pablo above); Entourage - Live Large (season premiere, Sept 7, 10pm -- note to self, time to add HBO again )

Touted for Cinemax in September: The Bourne Ultimatum; Rendition


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Showtime highlights include: Inside the NFL (rescued from the cancellation death blow delivered by HBO) premieres Sept. 10


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Argh. 8:21pm (east) on the 1st day of August and nope, still no online sched for Showtime. Nice job Showtime publicity department. Nice to know you all really want to promote your schedule. Shows real confidence in your efforts, no?


Hopefully they'll get the info posted over the next few days, and hopefully I'll have some time to go through it all to find the nuggets that are buried in the most arcane and un-user friendly system ever devised. Never mind the idea of actually putting out a simple press release type notice. Never mind adding a 'next month's highlights' to the downloadable sched. Nope, can't give your competitors any information that they might not already be well aware of thanks to the incestuous relationships of agents/ actors/ actresses/ producers/ directors/ writers and studio heads and such.

Disgusting. Simply disgusting.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm going to stick this, now that it's getting more complete.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

pablo said:


> Any updates?


Not as of this a.m. (Showtime still hadn't gotten things fixed so that September's schedule was accessible  ) (And still the same issue moments ago.)


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I swear Showtime isn't making this easy at all. They still don't have their daily schedule guide or downloadable guide for September up yet. I guess they really don't want to let subscribers know what is coming. Bleh. I'll keep checking and will update when I can. I really wish that the higher ups at Viacom would smack Showtime's public relations types for not doing a better job of promoting their product. I have no idea how much they are paying those folks but I swear I'd get about 4 times the amount of info out to the public for about 1/4 the cost if I'm guessing right.

If someone wants to tell Les Moonves to hire me, I might be easily convinced to consider it


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

For Cinemax, another premiere is:

The Darjeeling Limited Thu 9/4 08:30 PM


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Phew, I think this one is pretty much done. Thanks to Pablo for the find on the Cinemax offering.

I was able to find one 'hidden' new film on Showtime's schedule, but it took careful review of their schedule for September. In anycase, finally I think everything I could find is up here. Again, if someone else has any info, please share


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Cinemax is really weird with their premieres, I've noticed. They premiere new releases very randomly.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Just discovered a hidden premiere:

STZ Sleuth Thu 9/11 12:40 AM


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't wait for Dexter and Californication. Too bad Weeds is ending its season. I already can't wait for the next season


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Yet another hidden premiere:

STZ The Diving Bell and the Butterfly Tue 9/30 6:00 AM


----------

